# LGB 21670 Track Ckeaning Engine ?



## sgrigby (Mar 27, 2013)

I have just set up an outdoor layout that has 90-100ft of track. The transformer I am using is the LGB 50111. I cleaned all of the track manually before I built the lay out. What is happening is when I put the 21670 on the track the engine will move but the cleaning portion just hums. If I lift the front up a little then the cleaning wheels spin, put it back down and the motor hums. Does anyone have any idea's on what I should do to get my engine to clean properly?

Thank You
Scott


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Contact my son Jason Brown. He is a member of MLS. His email is [email protected] He is familiar with this engine as he has repaired them in the past. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Your power supply is too small. The cleaning loco needs more power.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I was thinking that the 50111 was a 1AMP throttle. It is a 6AMP AC transformer. You must have a separate DC throttle.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, it takes a fair amount of voltage to make the cleaning wheels spin, even harder on heavily oxidized track, and also if the wheels are out of round, etc. 

I was surprised the first time I ran it... my first power pack, and MRC6200 could not make it work, even on slippery stainless track (was just testing it, no oxidation of course) 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

He's running DCC guys...I answered this in the DCC section where he also posted it. That transformer has lots of power, that's not the problem. The problem is power loss somewhere (ie track connections). 
Scott--check the answers Dan and I have given to you in the DCC section. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Umm... it takes voltage too... I don't care if you have a 50 amp transformer, if it is 16 volts it won't run right. (try it)

The SPEED of a motor depends on voltage... the LOAD it can handle is current.

It takes a fairly high voltage, analog or DCC... the motor to move the unit runs at much lower voltage and current. 


(and yes it takes a couple of amps, but the most common problem is low voltage in my experience with this PARTICULAR locomotive)

Greg


----------



## sgrigby (Mar 27, 2013)

Guys, Thank You for all of the information, I think I am getting the problem solved.

Scott


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As a return courtesy, will you let us know what finally resolves your problem? 

We need to learn also. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## sgrigby (Mar 27, 2013)

I talked to Mohammad at AllAboutLGB and he told me that there may be a problem with the cleaning motor. I have sent my engine to him and he is going to check it out. I'll post the results when I get them.


Scott


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess we will never know. 

Scott if you read this, a result would be interesting to all those who offered advice. 

I'll go look at the DCC forum. 

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Let's follow Greg.








Walk this way... DCC - MTS Central Station & 55016 Loco Remote


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

google 21670's and this thread popped but Garrat link is dead now.

Did Scott ever share elsewhere how his loco repair come thru ?

doug c


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Doug. A similar discussion was being had in two threads. The link below works.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/39-dcc-large-scale/27209-mts-central-station-55016-loco-remote.html

Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

and no resolution there either


----------

